

Hiring girls is difficult (because very few work in the space) - estormoen
https://startupsanonymous.com/story/hiring-girls-difficult-work-space/

======
win_ini
I'd probably stop calling Women "Girls".

Imagine this headline was "Hiring boys is difficult (because very few work in
the space)" I would think you'd be having a hard time because kids
("boys"/"girls") aren't usually into coding coding in Kindergarten. Look at
your words - they convey a lot.

Ask yourself if you would ever work for a company that was looking for "boys"
(not Men). It seems quite disrespectful to women and I'm just a "boy".

~~~
CocaKoala
What's the acceptable female analogue of "Guys"? Is there one?

I agree that infantilizing language shouldn't be used, but the company wasn't
looking for "Girls" and filtering out "Men", it was looking for "Girls" and
filtering out "Guys". So in context, it seems more casual than infantile. The
point which really drives this home is actually a comment on the article
itself, which slams the author (like you and others here have) for using the
dreaded term "girls", and then turns right around and says "Attend Women 2.0
events and check out Girls Who Code", with no hint of ironic awareness.

Words convey a lot, but so does context and tone. Unless you can point to
something specific in the article which infantilizes women and indicates that
"girls" is being used in the child sense and not the casual sense, I think
your ire could be better pointed somewhere else.

------
ps4fanboy
"For the first one, we can search specifically for girls and just filter guys.
"

Isnt this illegal?

~~~
danaseverson
I believe it's only illegal to say, "only girls need apply". But, there are
even exceptions to that. For example, if you're hiring an TSA agent who's job
it is to pat down females, the person you hire would need to be a female as
it's a requirement of the job.

------
cafard
Maybe they should try to hire women. Women are older and generally better
educated than girls.

------
Jemaclus
Step 1: Think of them as "women" and not "girls."

